# New Website Launch



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I am pleased to announce our new Valeting & Detailing website has just gone live :thumb:

www.valeters-insurance.co.uk

This has been totally redesigned and also includes our new Liability scheme with the Bronze, Silver, Gold & Platinum options. Hopefully this makes it easy to understand what is on offer.

Our computer chaps have done a sterling job and i'm really pleased with the design & layout. It is a vast improvement on my previous amateur effort (although it has served a purpose over the years).

A big thanks goes out to all the kind people who sent pictures to me for consideration, I was again chuffed to bits with the spirit of DW community and the willingness to help. An extra big thanks to Scott, Rob & Dean who's pictures were spot on for what i needed :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Your welcome! I'll find you one with new logo tho soon!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Entirely up to you mate, i can get things changed pretty easily.

I like how yours came out though and i reckon it fits in really well with the subject matter too.


----------

